# british embassy registering kid as a british citizen



## salavan

hi people i want to register my thai daughter as a british citizen can anyone tell me where i do this and how much it costs and is there a handling fee.
i cant find anything on the ukba web site and the uk consular/ uk embassy wont answer their phone or answer any of my e mail maybe they are all on holiday.
thanks


----------



## mikecwm

Here is a reply I received from the Brit embassy in Ottawa regarding me asking them about registering my son as a Brit citizen:-

Thank you for your letter dated 5 November which I received on 16 November. I apologise for the delayed response. 
I am not sure if we have spoken or communicated about this matter since you sent this letter, however, I can confirm that if you were born in the UK you do not need to register your son as a British citizen using the MN1 application form. He is automatically eligible for British citizenship and you can apply for a British passport for him at any time if you wish to do so. We do not issue passports from this office but all the instructions including forms and fees are available on this link: 

The link referred to getting a passport if you live in Canada (you have apply to the US can you believe!), so not relevant to your situation.

Hope this helps.

Just apply for a Brit passport for any children born to Brits who were born in the UK.


----------

